# Homeopathy ?



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with treatment of DP/DR by homeopathy?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I tried it a lot, I liked speaking to the guy who was prescribing me the tablets but it did nothing for me at all


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i found a natural medication against panic one day because when my DR was worst i was really fucked off, i had tremor, high heart rate and such stuff. 
i began to take something called "Neurexan". Its made of Passiflora incarnata ("Passion flower"), Avena sativa ("real oat"), coffee and Zincum isovalerianicum ("sour zinc"). 
thats long ago, it was in the first few months. now i dont need it anymore but back then it was helpful. 
Homepage of Neurexan in german


----------

